# Place to stay in Minot



## sfh9770 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi

My buddy and I went to ND last year in October. Got there the Monday immediately following the opener, I believe it was the 16th. I've gotta tell ya I'm hooked! My buddy had been out there the previous 3 years, and had a great time. Well this last year I was able to join him, and as far as I'm concerned it will be an annual trip. We shot our limits of both pheasants, and ducks, with 1 Hungarian thrown in. We both were very proud of dogs, we have brother chocolates....They did great. Anyway, the reason for my post is we stayed at the Super8 in Minot, and we hunted in the Max area. While it was nice that the hotel allowed dogs for a small fee, this year we'd like to find a place that will both allow dogs, and have a small kitchen. Be great to eat a couple of those birds before heading home, and save a few bucks by not eating fast food everyday. Also something on the south side of town would save us from all the stop lights driving all the way through Minot. So I'm hoping that by posting on here, somebody out there might give me an idea where to start.

Thanks

Steve Hoffman


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

You boys ever thought about camping? What was the weather like when you went?


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

For the price of your hotel you could get a good tent and heater for it and then the next year you could be camping for almost nothing.. think long term.. there are some good shower units also if ya cant find a campground with a shower or if your camping somewhere else other then a camp ground. :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Camp

Nothing is better than pheasant breasts wrapped in bacon on the grill. All you need is a small Weber and some charcoal.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

One more idea is to stay at the Hotel and eat at a park where you can grill or cook over an open fire. And if you ask nice most places will let you tailgate in the lot. Now stop it, your all making my mouth water!!!!

Who needs stars!!! only 2 here...

http://www.hotelsuperportal.com/Hotel-06146.html oh, and take me with you!!! :lol:

click on map it.


----------

